# Rain Repellent



## airbusA346 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a rain repellent that doesn't cause smearing (that doesn't disappear) when either the wipers or screen wash are used.

I have tried using Gtechniq G1 and G5, but both cause smearing that doesn't disappear (on my car anyway).

Thanks


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

the two that you mention i use & have never had a problem with smearing.
i would be looking at the following :
was the glass totally clean
how was it applied
how long did you leave it to cure before removal
on top of that i would check/clean thoroughly wiper blades
if all the above was spot on,drop a message to rob at gtech & im sure he will put you right. :thumb:


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

G1 gave me smearing for a couple of days then was fine. As above prep is very important of glass and wipers. It is a great product though!


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

FlyBy30 for me. Only been on a week but it's superb


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Angelwax H2GO, brilliant and under a fiver.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Angelwax H2GO, brilliant and under a fiver.


Seconded :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nanolex is what you need:thumb http://www.nanolex.de/en/products/nanolex-ultra-glass-sealant


----------



## shiny i10 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ive used over the years on two cars rain x, turtle wax rain repellent, ab repel, ab ghost rider and aw h2go and had the same problem you have with the haze. In the end i polished the windscreen with a glass polish with a da to get rid of the repellents and use ag glass polish after each wash and kept the rain repellants for the side and back windows. May in the future try gtechniq or nanolex, but if people have haze problems with them i wont bother.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

All the rage seems to be around h2go by angel wax .. ive some on the way after reading reviews


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Another vote for H2Go here, bottle seems to last ages too


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Bradders said:


> FlyBy30 for me. Only been on a week but it's superb


Would be interested to here your thought after a month?
Gonz.


----------



## Car2clean (Nov 11, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Angelwax H2GO, brilliant and under a fiver.


I used this & it's awesome stuff can't see me using anything else.


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

I have just redone my g5. Didn't apply it properly first time so smeared. Will be testing it out tomorrow to see if its improved. On the little drive today it seemed a lot better.


----------



## PhilNUK (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm having loads of problems with Rain X...
I washed the car with snowfoam and two bucket method and dried it thoroughly. Applied Rain X and left for about 30 mins and then buffed off. The following morning the windscreen was completely fogged up and the others weren't. Then when I was sat in the car and driving I could see the other windows weren't crystal clear and there were streaks rolling downwards like droplets had rolled down the window at some point.

Any ideas?


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

For what it's worth . It's not a product as such but i tend to replace wipers with piaa super silicon ones, not cheap but they don't squeek or anythingand last forever.The plus side is that when in use they seem to coat the windscreen which seems a bit like rain x , wierd ???


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Where is the cheapest place to buy the angelwax h2go?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

turboyamaha said:


> Where is the cheapest place to buy the angelwax h2go?


Direct from Angelwax £7.45 delivered

http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=h2go-rain-repellent

Or from

Bears Wax Factory use code DW75 £7.47 delivered

http://www.bearswaxfactory.co.uk/angelwax-h2go-100ml-469-p.asp


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

NornIron said:


> Seconded :thumb:


Third'ed!! :lol:

I have just put another coat of this stuff on this afternoon. I find it lasts really well.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

+1 nanolex ultra


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

How long is Angelwax H2GO lasting for people...I am coming to the end of my 2 year old bottle of Autobrite's Repel..and looking to replace


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

dreamtheater said:


> How long is Angelwax H2GO lasting for people...I am coming to the end of my 2 year old bottle of Autobrite's Repel..and looking to replace


2-3 months possibly a bit more


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Autobrites ghost rider is good slightly better than repel was in the 12 days of Christmas promo if your lucky you might just get some


----------



## before-i-forget (Jun 8, 2013)

Another vote for H2GO, had it on my car for about 6 weeks now and its still as good as it was the day i applied it, didn't use too much either so a bottle will last ages.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Between g1 and flyby30 for me next. 

Got g5 which is excellent but durability isn't amazing. Good 4 months plus


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't go for Orchards Hydrophobe Pro, very expensive and just doesn't work.

I've applied G1 to a couple of cars and had nothing but rave reviews! Got some for my own car to do.

Also hoping to try H2GO soon.

Anyone used JetSeal109? Heard that's decent...


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

The biggest sh&t I've ever used is Turtle Wax Rain Reppelent. I hardly used to get more than two weeks durability. Now I am using flyby30 and I am pretty happy with.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I can't remember the name of the stuff I have used but I get that haze on the screen when using the wipers, especially now in the cold mornings until the screen has had a chance to get warm. It was described as a nano type product designed for longevity.

So now it is probably best to get it off.

What is a way to try and remove it from the screen please?


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

The sun?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Chrissyronald said:


> The sun?


What newspaper or that bright thing in the sky, not seen around here for a while? 

How do I use it to remove rain repellent?


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Ceriglass with a Rayon pad via machine polisher


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Okay thanks. It needs that level of aggression?


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Okay thanks. It needs that level of aggression?


If it was a solvent based solution you used (something along the lines of G1) then I'm afraid so!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Something new to try, thank you.

I do have some scratches on the side and back windows that I can also have a go at - I read the review on here.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

use to use rain x. after seing the videos of g1 i bought it its awesome works so well.
only problem i had was abit of glare worked out it was from not removing all the excess g1 after a 2nd wipe down with g2 its been great.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

w138pbo said:


> use to use rain x. after seing the videos of g1 i bought it its awesome works so well.
> only problem i had was abit of glare worked out it was from not removing all the excess g1 after a 2nd wipe down with g2 its been great.


Do you get any of the hazing we are talking about where it makes it hard to see for a couple of seconds and then clears?


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

would something like IPA, Eraser or TARDIS on a cloth not strip it off the screen. obviously bin the cloth afterwards, can't say I've tried either though.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

As I understand it G2 is an IPA like substance for the finishing process to applying G1. So in answer to your question I doubt it for a complete removal.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Do you get any of the hazing we are talking about where it makes it hard to see for a couple of seconds and then clears?


could see some hazing but was all the time worse at night when car headlights hit it.

didnt use the wipers so dont know how it would effect it using them.

have you tried using a glass polish g4 and using tap water to test it?

had problems on some cars where they use crap screenwash or washing up liquid.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I can't remember the products I have used as I am away from them. They are not GTechnic. I did use the supplied glass cleaner before applying the product.

Are you suggesting G4 on the product to try and resolve the problem as opposed to removing it completely?

It is a function of the wiper blades going across the screen that seems to be the problem. I can see that it is sheeting off water when I wash the car.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Whats autobrite repel like?


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I get 3 months from the windscreen...not using screenwash to clean the windscreen...4-6 months on the side windows..

Have ordered some H2GO



Kyle 86 said:


> Whats autobrite repel like?


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers...I am getting 3-4 months with Repel....

Just ordered some H2GO



Natalie said:


> 2-3 months possibly a bit more


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

I applied G1 about a week and a half ago, not a single bit of smearing and repels water brilliantly!

It's all in the prep


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> It's all in the prep


What's your secret champ?


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

Well the steps i used were:

- Car washed like normal
- Cleaned glass with Stoners Invisible Glass
- Clayed glass with megs clay & QD
- AG Glass Polish by hand all over
- Stoners invisble glass again

Then applied the G1 as follows:
- 1st Coat applied then left for about 10/15 minutes (Due to temperature)
- 2nd Coat on top of that then left for another 10/15 minutes!
- 3rd Coat then left for about 20/25 minutes
- Then wiped down with G2 (IPA) thoroughly
- Cleaned wiper blades with screenwash

Then finally made sure to keep the windscreen dry overnight to make sure it was fully cured!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Matt. I will get some to try.


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

Also! When you're buffing up the screen after applying the G2 make sure you use a cotton cloth not a microfibre


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

What does the difference make?

Edit: Okay I just found some instructions and see that a MF might remove some of the product. I assume by product they mean the G1?


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

Yeah, microfibre is too abrasive! I just went and grabbed an old cotton T shirt when I did it


----------



## BradS3 (Nov 23, 2013)

I use Clb Crystal Clear which i picked up from VW festival earlier this year & cant fault it, works great even at low speeds. Was only £7 for a 100ml bottle too.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Old post I know but.........

I have a few bottles of AG Life Shine Glass protection, I know it repels the water but it says dont use on the windscreen, anyone know why???? Some type of grease in it or something?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kickasskev said:


> Old post I know but.........
> 
> I have a few bottles of AG Life Shine Glass protection, I know it repels the water but it says dont use on the windscreen, anyone know why???? Some type of grease in it or something?


I'm going to risk it il keep you posted


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

sjk said:


> I'm going to risk it il keep you posted


Ahahha ok but if u dont post back I'll know ur probably dead because of no vision on the motor way :driver:


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Rain x works fine for me


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kickasskev said:


> Ahahha ok but if u dont post back I'll know ur probably dead because of no vision on the motor way :driver:


makes the wipers wanky. :lol:

just find claying the windscreen, a good clean and ag glass polish works well.

top it up every few weeks.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

sjk said:


> makes the wipers wanky. :lol:
> 
> just find claying the windscreen, a good clean and ag glass polish works well.
> 
> top it up every few weeks.


Lol what's it do then? greasy smeary?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kickasskev said:


> Lol what's it do then? greasy smeary?


yup.

wipers judder too


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

I just put some RainX on my windscreen last night. Cleaned it with Carchem Clarity glass cleaner then applied a coat of RainX with a foam applicator, left to haze for 1-2 minuted then buffed off with MF cloth. Hoping it'll work well for a bit (no rain as of yet)!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

on local forums i've read alot of good reviews about ABRO Anti-Rain

gave it a try yesterday. waiting for a rain now


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

greymda said:


> on local forums i've read alot of good reviews about ABRO Anti-Rain
> 
> gave it a try yesterday. waiting for a rain now


where did you buy it and how much?


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a bottle and a half of some Rain Away, got them from poundland, they work work quite well, lasts a couple months on side windows etc, and a few months on screen before its performance drops off when driving, will bead for around 6 months


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Kickasskev said:


> where did you buy it and how much?


as i live outside EU we don't have no other brands available but ABRO and Meguiars (very limited items)

anyway, if you do want it badly i can buy it for you and send it via mail. but i don't know if it's worthy that way.


----------



## deno 1 (May 4, 2011)

I tried gtech and couldnt get on with it........no matter how i applied it always hazed for a second or so after a wiper swipe......as normal with the gtech stuff.. 
"ahhhh its the ways you applied it"..

Tried the angel wax and wow it works.......no lab conditions or messing about, its simple wipe on wipe off..simples


----------

